# Axe Drawknives Knives Planes Pulp Hooks PVs Saws Spokeshaves Pics !!



## dancan (Jan 14, 2013)

If it has an edge or a point post them here with a brief description .








Hults Bruks double bit Agdor line .


----------



## ancy (Jan 14, 2013)

*Fiskars!*






View attachment 273455


----------



## dancan (Jan 14, 2013)

Hults Bruks 11/4 lb
Unknown but made in Sweden 11/4 lb
Gransfors Bruks Wlidlife hatchet 11/4 lb
Wetterlings Wildlife axe 11/4 lb


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 14, 2013)

dont have pictures but i have a small norlund axe made up to the early 30's,a 40's model sager double bit and a double bit marked made in sweden.


----------



## arathol (Jan 14, 2013)

small spike hawk by Adam Thiele, Adventure Sworn bushcraft knife






Two Hawks axe and Randall model 1





Ken Hamilton fixed blade and Mark McCoun friction folder


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 15, 2013)

Implements of Destruction !!! (category)

Thanks.

hmmm, gets me to thinking of doing something about that missing camera.


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 16, 2013)

ancy said:


> View attachment 273455



I see and anvil on a stick in the background


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 16, 2013)

dancan said:


> Hults Bruks 11/4 lb
> Unknown but made in Sweden 11/4 lb
> Gransfors Bruks Wlidlife hatchet 11/4 lb
> Wetterlings Wildlife axe 11/4 lb



I'm jealous. >:-|


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are mine
From Top
My first hatchet, from when I was just kid, glommed from my dad, wobbly handle and all. 
A 12 year old Friskee
A $1. bargain store that I re-hung. It's a sweety
And a $16 mexican special that just needs an edge and some testing
View attachment 273907


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2013)

Well.. time to get the camera out tommorrow after work. Good thread.


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Jan 17, 2013)

Ill have to organise some up to date pics of my collection!

Heres a quick list.

Hytest Black axe
"dandenong" Kelly
Mann Edge Tool Co (Lewiston)
Aussie Speed Racing Axe-1985
Keesteel Racing Axe-1982
Keesteel Racing Axe-1994
True Blue Racer-1997
Austo's "Stewart" Racing Axe-2003
Tuatahi Racing Axe x 3 (New Zealand)
Plumb x 2


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 26, 2013)

View attachment 275629
View attachment 275630
View attachment 275631
View attachment 275629
View attachment 275630
View attachment 275631

Here are some tools I made, plus an old broad axe my great grandfather ,who was a blacksmith, made.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 27, 2013)

Dancan, nice job on the hatchet haft! Here's a little guy I made at work when the cook asked me to see if I could find him some good wood to cook with on the pit.I was using a wedge and 4lb. hammer to split it with but this made it much better. It's cut from 1/2" plate. I heated the edge and drew it out to a finer edge and finished sharpening with a good pipeliner file. That's a good one I'm thinking Nicholson still makes in the US, mine is anyway.
I guess I have a fairly decent eye, I cut it out just by eye, didn't even draw it first, and it is well balanced. The edge is nowhere as hard as a Swedish or Kelly or other good axe, but I would trust this one over any chineese made crap.View attachment 276047


I also had a drawknife that I made from a paint scraper, very good steel in that, but I think my grandson made off with it, he really liked it.


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 27, 2013)

Speaking of edged tools, here's some of my axes that have not seen any action except for one.


----------



## dancan (Jan 28, 2013)

BluntForgedEdge said:


> Speaking of edged tools, here's some of my axes that have not seen any action except for one.



The second one from the left is neat , what is it ?
Looks like one from Ray Mears on the right .


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 28, 2013)

dancan said:


> The second one from the left is neat , what is it ?
> Looks like one from Ray Mears on the right .


Thanks, and yes the far right is the Ray Mears | Gransfors Bruks Small Forest Axe. That second axe from the left is the Fire Fighter Flathead Axe, it has a six (6) pound head.


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking gear there guys!!!


----------



## dancan (Jan 28, 2013)

BluntForgedEdge said:


> Thanks, and yes the far right is the Ray Mears | Gransfors Bruks Small Forest Axe. That second axe from the left is the Fire Fighter Flathead Axe, it has a six (6) pound head.



Thanks for the info , never seen one of those Flatheads before .
Fire Axe Review Good info on it .


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 29, 2013)

dancan said:


> Thanks for the info , never seen one of those Flatheads before .
> Fire Axe Review Good info on it .


Yes, read that review before getting the mine. Here's a video you may have seen showing the use of this axe the wrong (right) way.

[video=youtube;AuA3pSCRlW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuA3pSCRlW4[/video]

The eight (8) pound head with the NUPLA HP Fiberglass handle is a beast of an axe and I'm a thinkin'. Hmmm. . .


----------



## dancan (Mar 6, 2013)

Estwings are not indestructible .


----------



## dancan (Jun 13, 2013)

My Shi-tzu checking out my new Husky .


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jun 27, 2013)

Love this bushcrafter


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jun 27, 2013)

was gonna go shopping for a knife like that...seems it aint that simple


----------



## dancan (Jun 28, 2013)

Ayup , get on the list and wait or wait and keep your eyes peeled for a used one , either way you're gonna wait some LOL


----------



## dancan (Jul 1, 2013)

Pioneerguy600's grandfather's DB with a handle made by his father .
Blenkhon & Sons made axes here in Canning , Nova Scotia from 1871 to 1915 .


----------



## dancan (Jul 2, 2013)

They followed me home ........Honest .


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice...all from the same outing?

I'd like to find a broad axe but I've only seen them at dealers and they want big bucks


----------



## dancan (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup , came in a 5 gallon bucket .


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol...that's excellent


----------



## nohandle (Jul 23, 2013)

The Fiskars, my favorite for splitting, and the red 8lbs maul i bought new. All the other axes were found in the forest or in the ground. The two to the right have store bought lowes handles. The five to the left have handles i made from black locust. The three closest to the Fiskars have linseed oil on them.View attachment 305579
View attachment 305580


----------

